# More interstate highway subsidies for truckers



## Sam Damon (Sep 13, 2007)

Copied verbatim from the press release:



> DOT 95-07 ContactInternal press contact information redacted)
> 
> Monday, September 10, 2007
> 
> ...


Let's see. We in the USA put perfectly good private railroads out of business, then hit the taxpayer to build roads to replace them. Wonderful!


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Sep 13, 2007)

With that tiny pittance of funding, all it constitutes is hot air that won't accomplish anything. Less than $22 million from I-95 from Florida to Canada? You probably couldn't stripe one lane for that much. Repairing or widening one bridge anywhere in the whole system would probably cost that much. This is just hot air to try to convince the public that they're actually doing something.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 17, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> With that tiny pittance of funding, all it constitutes is hot air that won't accomplish anything. Less than $22 million from I-95 from Florida to Canada? You probably couldn't stripe one lane for that much. Repairing or widening one bridge anywhere in the whole system would probably cost that much. This is just hot air to try to convince the public that they're actually doing something.


This probably represents money to fund a few studies. Not one real item of work other than generating of paper. It is another let's fund a study so it looks like we are doing something. Unfortunately, a higher proportion of these highway oriented studies get the real work funded than do rail studies. In reality, there have been enough reasoably good, and a bunch more near laughable rail studies done that if you were to pick the top 10% of the good rail studies and say "let's do it" you would still be having to spend several times as much money as has been put into real rail work in the last who knows how many years. It is way past time to stop generating paper and start doing real work.


----------

